
PostgreSQL Parallel Query walk through with examples - LoriP
https://www.percona.com/blog/2019/02/21/parallel-queries-in-postgresql/
======
LoriP
This has a good walk through and some examples of testing performance of
parallel queries in PostgreSQl, also details how to set up you own test(s)
using TPC-H benchmark queries

